
Taylor Swift used facial recognition to track her stalkers at a concert - Osiris30
https://qz.com/1493149/taylor-swift-used-facial-recognition-to-track-her-stalkers-at-a-concert/amp/
======
pmdulaney
Good for her! I can't think of a better use of this technology.

